# Ectopic Ureter



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been going through a lot with my 6 month old Maltese, Lily. I got her from the breeder with a "UTI" and a few more days of antiboitics (cefadrops) left. We finished those and I couldn't help but notice that she was still dribbling. I took her to the vet and needless to say we went through two more cycles of different antiboitics (clavamox and Baytril). After all of that she still wasn't better. She has to wear diapers all the time so that she doesn't leak all over the house, etc. Finally today the vet calls me after I take her back AGAIN for an ultrasound. He told me that she has an ectopic ureter with hydronephrosis. I am trying to be positive throughout this and I just want her to be better so she can finally be potty trained and happy. Other than the dribbling she doesn't show any signs of illness. She is still a very spunky, outgoing, and happy girl. I figure if she isn't acting sick or hurting that this hasn't advanced too much. I just wanted to see if anyone else has had a dog with this and can offer advice, comfort, or facts. I know that theres a chance she can go on to be healthy and happy but I know there can also be bad news too. She has an appointment with the surgeon to have dye run through her to see exactly what's wrong. Please help me! Either with prayers, words of encouragement, or experiences.

Praying for the best,
Becky and Lily


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Becky, I'm so sorry your little Lily is going through this. It sounds like that UTI may have been hydronephrosis all along. I hope your vet can give you some answers on what to do next to help your little one. And perhaps your breeder may offer some recompense with her health guarantee to help assist with your medical expenses. And please keep us all posted. Hugs from me and Uno. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry what you and Lily are going through. I sure hope for a good outcome. I'm sorry but I'm not at all familiar with this. We have a vet (Dr.Jaimie) and long-time vet tech (JMM) here so hopefully they will see your post.

:Welcome 3:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Becky, and :welcometosm: I'm not familiar with condition your Lily has, but just wanted to offer words of encouragement.
Hope you get some good news from the surgeon and that he can fix her all up - try to think positive and keep us posted.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive seen this once in a chocolate lab pup that was going to have surgery done, but ended up growing out of the dribbling and didnt have the surgery done.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The two I have seen had surgery done. While they were given an option, in both cases the kidneys were taking a hit by the retained urine and surgery was the best option. One dog died of an unrelated complication to the ectopic ureter surgery. The other did very well and does not leak. I would absolutely pursue the surgical consult.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope things go well for Lily...hugs....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so sorry your precious little Lily is having these problems! I sure will be keeping her in my prayers for a good outcome for her! She is adorable! :wub:


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the responses! I will keep you updated!

xoxo


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 16 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636364


> The two I have seen had surgery done. While they were given an option, in both cases the kidneys were taking a hit by the retained urine and surgery was the best option. One dog died of an unrelated complication to the ectopic ureter surgery. The other did very well and does not leak. I would absolutely pursue the surgical consult.[/B]



The only thing that scares me about surgery is that she is so small. She only weighs 3.2lbs!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dont worry about her size...ive done surgeries on smaller and had no problems so no worries there :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Lily rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!! Glad you found us. I will keep Lily in my prayers. She is really cute :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Elly @ Sep 16 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636396


> Welcome!! Glad you found us. I will keep Lily in my prayers. She is really cute :wub:
> 
> Cathy[/B]



Thanks, I think she's pretty darn cute too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry your little Lily has this problem. It is so worrisome when these little angels have something wrong. I don't have any experience/advice for this, but I will most certainly pray for her. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Lily is a doll! I will add her to my prayer list. :grouphug:


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Ugh Im so frustrated! I thought that tomorrow we were going to the specialist to get the dye test done but actually we're going for a consultation! What can they possibly consult me on when I have been to vets over and over. The ultrasound and information was transferred directly from the vet to the specialist. I feel like we're wasting time here. The surgeon is just going to sit down with me and look at all the info and pat Lily on the head and tell me she needs a dye test before she can make anymore plans. WELL DUH!!! Im ready to get the ball rolling and get her well not just sit around and talk about it. She's had this her whole life and I feel like we've wasted enough time. Lily is still in good spirits and not acting like anything is wrong. That helps when I start to get stressed out. Thank you all for your words of encouragement and prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry it is slowing you down, but, just so you know, this is standard. The specialist wants to touch base with you and meet you and Lily before dropping her off for procedures. Let us know how the consult goes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your precious Lily in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Many hugs for you and Lily! It is so scary when they are sick! Sue


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope the consult goes well and that the dye test can be run soon! I'll be praying for Miss Lily!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Doesn't the 'procedure' you have to follow in slow motion just frost you! :smpullhair: All medicine, vet and human, just must grind us through their money machine. I hate the way they think all of us have no understanding of the situation and need to follow along like sheep. When I am 4 steps ahead of them and have to sit and listen like a good little (stupid) lamb while I get talked down to I could scream. :faint: 
:back2topic:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

In August 2002 we took in a rescue Maltese who had a "leaking" issue caused by a totally misconnected urinary system, similar to ectopic ureter but different. Brought her to Angell Animal Medical Center in Boston and based on the tests, CT scans, etc. we were told that there was no surgical repair that could be done; she had advanced, irreversible kidney damage and take her home and love her for as long as she lives (best guess was 6 - 24 mos.). Got a call the next day from the vet saying that her kidney function results were surprisingly good given the kidney damage and because of that the chief of surgery, who is a reknowned soft tissue surgical specialist, agreed to try a never before done surgical repair. Baby was 3 years old when the surgery was done in November 2002. It's almost 6 years later, Baby is 9 years old, and she is alive, happy and still not leaking although her kidneys are failing .... :-(

Please be patient and understanding with the vets and their red tape. The testing alone requires anesthesia and the surgery is not simple. We worked with/through 4 vets, each played a different but critical role, and today we are still blessed with Baby.

Good luck and many prayers for you and Lily.

Mary H


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry it's taking so long!

I will keep you and Lily in my thoughts!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am sorry to hear your Lily has these problems. I will keep her in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Update*

I told Lily to the specialist today and they decided to keep her to do bloodwork and the dye test. I just got a phone call from the vet saying that the bloodwork came back good and its showing good values for the kidneys so that means that at least one of them is work. Such a relief! She's calling me back after the dye test to let me know about that and hopefully we'll be in for surgery on Monday to get her all fixed up!

Keep the prayers coming! Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like positive news so far! Hope the dye results are also good news.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Lily'sMom3 @ Sep 18 2008, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637211


> *Update*
> 
> I told Lily to the specialist today and they decided to keep her to do bloodwork and the dye test. I just got a phone call from the vet saying that the bloodwork came back good and its showing good values for the kidneys so that means that at least one of them is work. Such a relief! She's calling me back after the dye test to let me know about that and hopefully we'll be in for surgery on Monday to get her all fixed up!
> 
> Keep the prayers coming! Thanks![/B]


Awesome news! Please continue to keep us posted!

*Sending positive energy your way*


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Update*

The dye test came back the way I thought. Her right kidney has completely shut down and her left looks good. So as it looks she'll have surgery on Monday to remove her right kidney and possibly might have to have her left ureter relocated but they won't know that until they get into surgery. I had to leave her at the medical center over night tonight because of the dye test and I miss her so much! I can't wait to go get her tomorrow.

Thank you all so much for the positive words and prayers. It really helps to have people that are supportive and know how important these little babies are to us. She is my little princess! Spoiled rotten haha

Thanks!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure little Lily will be so excited to see you tomorrow and be back home with her mommy. We'll all be thinking of her especially on Monday when she has her surgery and hope all goes really well for her. Uno sends lots of :heart: , :Good luck: and :grouphug: to you both!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be thinking about and prayering that Lily's surgery goes smoothly!!! rayer: :grouphug: Lily is lucky to have a mommy that cares so much and is getting her the proper treatment!!! :grouphug: 

Please keep us updated about how Lily's surgery goes!!!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds like you are on the right track. While I am certainly sorry your little baby is going to need surgery, I will pray that everything works out and your little girls is back to 100 percent very soon! I know it is incredibly hard when a little one needs to be away from us for a major procedure. It tears us up. Just take one day at a time and keep spoiling her with all the love and atttention she deserves!


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lily came through the surgery fine and is recooperating. We'll wait to see how the recovery goes. Hopefully she'll be back home with Mommy soon. Thanks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh wonderful news that she came thru the surgery fine! Will now be praying for a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh good-have been checking and waiting to hear. Give her lots of SM kisses.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that the surgery went well and your baby is back on the road to recovery.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear the surgery went well. Will continue to keep her in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

FABULOUS!!! I am so pleased she did well. let us know when they'll let you bring her home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

gad she did wel hopefully she wil b home soon!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lily


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Good girl, come home soon!


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

**Update**


Lily's home now but is staying with my parents for a week during her recooperation period because I have to work during the day and dont want her to be home by herself. She's been eating canned chicken and loving it! 

I need ya'lls help though because now that she only has one kidney she has to be on a low protein diet. I was feeding her wellness because I loved the quality of the food and all the great ingredients. Do yall know of a high quality food that has low protein? Im not really sure what to look for.

Thanks!!! We're on the way to being back to normal! I can't wait to have her back next weekend


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad she made it through surgery and is on the road to recovery!! :Happy_Dance: 

Regarding her diet, is it possible to consult with a vet nutritionist? It just seems like her diet is going to be very important to her longevity, so just thinking that getting it just right might require a professional.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I probably wouldn't do a regular dog food for her. As far as prescription diets go, I prefer Royal Canin Veterinary diets. They have a few kidney formulas with varying protein. Otherwise I would seek a nutrition consult with a veterinary nutritionist to formulate a home-cooked meal.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree with K/C Mom, and I would join the Yahoo! K9Kidney group and immediately start Googleing for Canine kidney diets. I know there is some good info on B-Naturals.com.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642129


> I probably wouldn't do a regular dog food for her. As far as prescription diets go, I prefer Royal Canin Veterinary diets. They have a few kidney formulas with varying protein. Otherwise I would seek a nutrition consult with a veterinary nutritionist to formulate a home-cooked meal.[/B]


That's wonderful that your little one is on the road to recovery! Jackie gave you great advice to consult with a vet nutrionist for sufficiently balanced home-cooked meals; and the Rx diets are definitely good to have on hand as well but make sure to try to avoid those with by-products. My former vet didn't even recommend I purchase the stuff he sold in his own practice b/c of said by-products.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly father, I come to you with a grateful heart, Lord I ask that you would touch little Lilly, she has been through so much, I ask that the specialist would beable to find what is causing this baby to have so many issues with her health. Lord I also ask that you would be with Lilly's mommy, help her to find rest for herself and not to worry. Please wrap your precious loving arms around both of them, I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How did I miss this thread...........So sorry Lily had to undergo surgery but she will be home soon!!!! I will pray for little Lily and I can tell you love her so much!!!!! Kisses for little Lily!!!!!! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad that Lily is home and working on feeling better. I hope she's back at 100% soon! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this one too. I am so sorry and happy at the same time that she came through the surgery and will be home soon. :chili: :thumbsup: 

AMEN Matilda's mommy! rayer: 

Please keep us posted with updates of your sweat little Lily. May God bless and protect you both.


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

I went this weekend and picked Lily up from my parents' house and brought her home. My roommate got her a cake from a dog bakery here that was in the shape of a bone and had her name on it. All of our dogs had cake together and I could tell that Lily was really happy to be home. Yesterday she went to the vet and got her staples out and the vet said everything looks great. Even though her incision is big it still doesn't look that bad. She is back to her old self being spunky and happy. She's eating GREAT and I'm trying to get her to drink lots of water. She goes back in 2 weeks to get another urine culture done and some bloodwork so hopefully all that will come back good. 

Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts for my sweet little Lily. :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Great News Lily :chili: :chili: 

So happy your feeling better. I bet that cake was super good. :thumbsup: 

I'm sure mommy is happy to have you home in her safe loving arms.....


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

That's wonderful she's finally home with you and doing so well! :cheer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh so glad she is home with you and it sounds like she is doing fantastic! Will be praying this continues and her upcoming tests will be fine!


----------

